# Can severe stomach virus send you into preterm labor?



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

I don't know about other parts of the country but here on the east coast there has been a HORRIBLE stomach virus going around. My DH and DD had it a few weeks ago- and I was shocked when I didn't get it. BUT here I am - UNABLE TO KEEP DOWN ANYTHING- and having HORRIBLE stomach cramps. More up in the top part of my stomach than the menstral like cramping I remember when I was in Labor with DD.
I'm trying to keep hydrated but it's not working at all. I worry that this will harm my baby as I am 23/24 weeks pregnant.
Any advice or things I should be looking for? I may call the OB nurse and ask about this too.


----------



## Mrs.Oz (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm sure it can due to dehydration. The virus is out here as well and I had it at 36 weeks...had to go into L&D due to dehydration and contractions that would not stop. As long as you can stay hydrated, I don't think you're going to cause any harm. The nurses I saw at L&D said not to worry about keeping food down so much, but really focus on the fluids. If you can't keep those down, call your nurse for sure. All it took for me was less than half a day of not being able to keep anything down for it to get out of control and need IV fluids.


----------



## Xiaguan (Dec 19, 2005)

If you can't stay hydrated it is time to call in the help! Dehydration can cause contractions. Best of luck beating this mess!

Melissa


----------



## lindsayjean (Jun 17, 2006)

I had the worst 24 hour flu of my LIFE when I was 8 months pregnant with DD. OH MY WORD. I puked everything, forcefully, for 24 hours. Including water. And she came about a month and a day later. I think if it had gone on any longer I might have needed an IV for some fluids and dehydration... I think dehydration is really what you want to avoid!


----------



## georgiegirl1974 (Sep 20, 2006)

It is definitely possible.

I had a stomach bug when I was 19 weeks pg with DD, and I ended up having contractions as a result. I had painful contractions every 5-10 minutes, and the OB determined that my uterus was just irritated from my GI problems. (Rhey also did a cervical length ultrasound to rule out pre-term labor). They put me on ibuprofen for three days, and the contractions stopped.


----------



## nerin (Mar 14, 2007)

that can absolutely happen! at about 20-25 weeks pg with dd2 dh and i got a severe stomach bug that put me into preterm labor. i could not keep anything down until my doc recommended mixing gatorade with sprite...something about that combo was easier on my stomach and managed to stay down. i still ended up going to the hospital for IV fluids and a shot of terbutaline, but i think if i had started the gatorade/sprite earlier it might have been enough to keep me going ok on my own. be careful and definitely put in a call to your provider if you are having contractions!!!


----------

